# Safety Deposit Box



## paulocon (18 Jul 2008)

Hi,

Have a few valuable documents at home which I would like stored somewhere secure (share certs etc.)..

Anyone know if banks offer Safety Deposit Boxes and what the cost would be. Anyone suggest any alternatives for storage of such documents?

thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2008)

_PTSB _store our mortgage deeds for free. I am a current account customer of the bank for the past 10+ years.


----------



## Ravima (18 Jul 2008)

Deeds etc could be stored free with solicitor in the strong room. 

DO you really need share certs? It is far easier to sell if you hold the shares electronically in CREST or less secure, brokers nominee account.


----------



## mercman (18 Jul 2008)

Bank of Ireland in College Green are the only bank in the country that operate Safety Deposit Boxes. They do not have a waiting list. Trying to cease the operation. The other Banks stopped it around 5 years ago


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2008)

mercman said:


> Bank of Ireland in College Green are the only bank in the country that operate Safety Deposit Boxes. They do not have a waiting list. Trying to cease the operation. The other Banks stopped it around 5 years ago


Eh? Is bank safe keeping different from a safety deposit box? _PTSB _are still storing my house deeds. At least I hope they haven't chucked them in a skip since I handed them over!


----------



## mercman (18 Jul 2008)

Ah Clubman. Hate to tell you that the Banks ceased storing papers and valuables for clients at least five years ago. You better check if they are still holding your title deeds.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2008)

I will. But presumably they would contact customers who had stuff lodged for safe keeping if they were ceasing to provide the service?


----------



## Celtwytch (11 Sep 2008)

I know that Bank of Ireland will not take on any new safety deposit box holders, but they do continue to operate the service for existing holders.  Don't think the contents have landed in that skip just yet


----------



## contact23 (9 Jan 2009)

hi does any one know of any company offering secure storage for .. say  valuables etc?


----------



## kimmage (9 Jan 2009)

ClubMan, I think you are okay.  They say this facility is no-longer available and the fees are only for "existing customers" so I would say they still have them.

Please Ignore. sorry.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2009)

Actually I never did look into this - I must!


----------



## mercman (11 Jan 2009)

contact23 said:


> hi does any one know of any company offering secure storage for .. say  valuables etc?



Document and file storage ltd in Dunshaughlin,Co.Meath store that kind of stuff


----------

